# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Emërtoni fëmijët tuaj me emra të bukur

## Klevis2000

*Po hudhi ere ketu.


Emrat e gjinisë femërore*




A



Abide........................................adhur  uese


Abire........................................flutu  rake


Adhra........................................marga  ritar i pashpuar


Adile........................................e drejtë


Afife........................................e pastër, e thjeshtë, e qartë


Afie........................................larg nga çdo problem


Afije........................................e pastër nga çdo sëmundje dhe nga çdo pikëllim


Afshin........................................që driçon si yll


Aida........................................mysafi  re, ajo që kthehet


Aishe........................................bashk  ëshortja e pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ue selam]


Ajisha........................................e pasur


Ajra........................................e respektueshme


Akile........................................e mençur, e urtë


Alije........................................fisni  ke


Alime........................................e ditur


Amale........................................shpre  së, synim


Amelia........................................besn  ike, e bukur


Amire........................................grua bujare, princeshë


Anbere........................................erë e mirë peme


Anisa........................................e afërt, intime


Anika........................................unike


Anum........................................dhurat  ë e Zotit


Ariana........................................plot  ë jetë


Arife........................................e ditur


Asie........................................shpres  ë


Asime........................................mbroj  tëse


Atifa........................................dhemb  shuri


Atika........................................e lashtë


Ajana........................................fatlu  me


Azize........................................e çmueshme



kthehu lart





B



Bahije........................................vezu  lluese, e bukur


Bahire........................................e shkëlqyeshme


Basile........................................e patrembur, guximtare


Basime........................................e buzëqeshur


Bedrije........................................që gjason në hënën e plotë


Baha........................................e vlefshme


Belige........................................e kthjellët


Belkisa........................................emë  r i mbretëreshës Sebee, e cila pranoi Islamin para Sulejmanit alejhi selam


Belsame........................................që jep erë të mirë


Berie........................................e pastër, pa të meta


Besire........................................vizi  onare, largpamëse


kthehu lart





D



Damime........................................shoq  ëruese


Dania........................................e bukur


Danin........................................princ  eshë


Daria........................................e ditur, me kulturë


Dijae........................................drita  , lindja e diellit


Dijba........................................dëgju  eshmëri


Durdane........................................per  lë


Duxhana........................................shi


Dhafire........................................tri  umfuese


Dhakire........................................për  kujtuese e Allahut


Dhalile........................................hij  e


Dhekije........................................e mençur, inteligjente


kthehu lart





E



Elife........................................e butë, shoqëruese


Elmase........................................diam  ante, flori


Eliza........................................unike  , e çmueshme


Emane........................................që ka shpresë në atë çka dëshiron, besnike


Enuare........................................ndri  çuese


Eribe........................................e shkathtë, e zellshme, e mençur


Erina........................................zonjë e bukur


Ermina........................................miqë  sore


Esma........................................sahabi  je, vajza e Ebu Bekrit radiallahu anhu


kthehu lart





F



Fadile........................................epër  si


Faide........................................e vlefshme, e zellshme, e dobishme


Faktah........................................pëll  umb


Faize........................................e sukseshme, fitimtare


Falisha........................................fat  mirësi


Fara........................................perënd  im i diellit


Farha........................................lumtu  ri


Farhin........................................e ngallëzyer


Faria........................................e dashur, e butë


Feriha........................................e lumtur


Farkanda........................................e lumtur, me fat


Faris........................................jetë


Fariza........................................drit  ë


Fatima........................................vajz  a e Profetit sal-lallahu alejhi ue selam


Fejruz........................................ngjy  rë e bruztë


Ferjat........................................drit  ë dielli e lezetshme


Fehare........................................kren  are, që mburret


Fehime........................................inte  ligjente


Fehmida........................................int  eligjente dhe e urtë


Femida........................................e urtë


Fekihe........................................që kupton


Fekire........................................eleg  ante


Ferashe........................................flu  tur


Ferhane........................................e lumtur, krenare


Feride........................................unik  e, e vetme, e çmueshme


Feroza........................................gur i çmuar


Fesihe........................................elok  uente


Feuzije........................................fit  imtare


Fikrije........................................e mençur, mendimtare


Furkane........................................që dallon të mirën nga e keqja, lule


kthehu lart





G



Gajda........................................e re dhe e njomë


Galibe........................................domi  nante


Galije........................................erëm  irë, e çmueshme


Garibah........................................e huaj, e çuditshme


Gazije........................................luft  ëtare


Gufrane........................................që fal


kthehu lart





H



Habibe........................................e dashur, mike


Hadare........................................e gjelbërt


Hadika........................................e mrekullueshme, kopshtare


Halisa........................................e dëlirë


Hanije........................................e këndshme


Haxher........................................e fortë si guri, gurore


Hadije........................................udhë  zuese për në rrugën e drejtë, dhuruese


Hafije........................................fisn  ike, e fshehur prej të tjerëve


Halaue........................................e ëmbël, e shijshme


Khalide........................................e përjetshme, e paharruar


Hamide........................................falë  nderuese


Hanife........................................musl  imane e çiltër, e pastër, e sinqertë


Hanije........................................ledh  atuese, e butë, e sjellshme, simpatike


Hasije........................................e veçantë, e posaçme


Haua........................................emri i bashkëshortes së Ademit alejhi selam


Hikmete........................................urt  ësi


Husane........................................tepë  r e bukur


kthehu lart





I



Ibtisame........................................bu  zëqeshje


Iffah........................................modes  ti, dëlirësi


Iffat........................................nders  hmëri


Ilham........................................intui  të, frymëzim


Ines........................................dasham  irësi


Intisare........................................tr  iumf


Imtihal........................................e sjellshme


Isire........................................e fortë, frymëzuese


Islahe........................................bami  rëse


Isma........................................që mbron


Ishrak........................................lind  ja e diellit


kthehu lart





J



Jara........................................flutur e vogël


Jasna........................................në arabisht do të thotë trëndafil i bardhë


Jasmin........................................lloj luleje


Jemame........................................lugi  në në Arabi


Jumna........................................fat i mirë, sukses


Jusra........................................përpa  rimtare, e majtë


kthehu lart





K


Kamalije........................................pë  rsosuri


Kamile........................................e përsosur, e plotë


Kanual........................................zamb  ak i ujit


Kasame........................................e mirë dhe e bukur


Kaula........................................që ka veçori të bukura


Kashish........................................atr  aksion


Kida........................................e ruajtur, e fortë


Kenza........................................thesa  r


Keram........................................natyr  ë bujare


Khatuun........................................zon  jë


Komal........................................e bukur


kthehu lart





L



Lama........................................errësi  rë e buzëve


Lamia........................................e buzëve të errëta


Lamise........................................e prekshme


Lanika........................................më e mira


Leshira........................................shu  më inteligjente


Latifa........................................e butë, e këndshme


Lebibe........................................e mençur, e zgjuar


Lehame........................................madh  ështore në bukuri dhe në mirësi, ajo që pergatitë mishin


Leila........................................natë


Lejla........................................e lindur natën, bukuri e errët


Lijana........................................butë  si


Liina........................................përdë  llim, butësi


Lubabe........................................prej femrave më të zgjedhura


Lubina........................................dëli  rësi


Lu'lu........................................marga  ritarë


kthehu lart





M



Maha........................................sytë e mëdhenj


Mahnur........................................ndri  çim hëne


Mahek........................................aromë


Mahrin........................................e ndritshme dhe e bukur si dielli


Mahrosh........................................pje  së e hënës, e këndshme


Mahum........................................drita e hënës


Mahuish........................................e bukur si hëna


Maira........................................hënë


Magfire........................................e falur


Mahira........................................e zellshme, eksperte, e zgjuar


Maja........................................prince  shë


Makbule........................................e pranuar


Mashal........................................drit  ë


Mazine........................................që i shkëlqen fytyra


Medenije........................................e kulturuar, qytetare


Mediha........................................e lavdërueshme


Meisare........................................pas  uri


Mehasin........................................buk  uri


Meliiha........................................e hirshme


Menahil........................................bur  im i ujit të freskët


Menar........................................dritë udhëzuese


Menhale........................................bur  im


Mehrije........................................e dalluar, e shkathtë


Mehriin........................................me natyrë dashjeje


Mehrish........................................aro  më e këndshme


Mehrunisa........................................g  rua e bukur


Mehuish........................................e bukur, hënë


Mejsane........................................yll  i që shkëlqen shumë


Merjem........................................nëna e Isait alejhi selam, e qëndrueshme


Meshkura........................................që falënderon


Metine........................................e fuqishme, guximtare


Misha........................................e lumtur pë tërë jetën


Mishel........................................një dritë


Mithaleh........................................sh  embullore


Mohga........................................drita e lumturisë


Mubineh........................................ajo që qartëson diçka


Muhsina........................................bam  irëse dhe e butë


Muneuer........................................e ndritshme


Munibe........................................e penduar, e kthyer


Munirah........................................e ndriçuar


Murade........................................e kërkuar


Musaret........................................lum  turi


Muskan........................................buzë  qeshje, lumturi


Muslimeh........................................be  simtare e devotshme


Muxhahideh........................................  ajo që përpiqet ne rrugë të All-lahut


Muzejne........................................zbu  kurim


kthehu lart





N



Nada........................................bujari  , njomësi


Nadia........................................shpre  së


Na'ire........................................e ndritshme, ndriçuese


Nadra........................................unike


Nafije........................................e dobishme


Nafise........................................e çmueshme


Nagina........................................gur i çmuar


Nagiin........................................perl  ë


Nahid........................................e ndershme


Nahida........................................e ngritur


Najla........................................me sy të gjerë


Namila........................................e heshtur, serioze


Nasiha........................................kësh  illuese


Nasime........................................flla  d, puhi


Nasriin........................................trë  ndafil i egër


Nasrin........................................lule e kaltër aromatike


Nasha........................................aromë  , parfum


Nashima........................................e urtë, e lulëzuar


Nashua........................................e ngallëzyer


Nuuriin........................................dri  të e shkëlqyer


Nauar........................................ajo që e ruan veten


Nazniin........................................e bukur


Nazuk........................................e njomë


Nedhra........................................shem  bullore, e njohur


Nedime........................................shoq  ëruese, mikeshë


Nejire........................................ndri  çuese


Nekibe........................................prij  ëse, e parë


Nekije........................................e pastër


Nelam........................................gur i çmuar


Nemira........................................e pastër, e kulluar


Nermin........................................lule  , e njomë, e butë


Neshiin........................................gjë e ëmbël


Nesime........................................ambi  ent i pastër, erë e mirë


Nesira........................................ndih  mëtare, fitimtare


Neuale........................................drit  ë e fortë, që e arrin qëllimin e vet


Nexhua........................................e cila e ruan sekretin


Nigar........................................e bukur


Niha........................................shi,


Nina........................................e këndshmja


Nishat........................................lumt  uri


Njasia........................................më e bukura


Nudare........................................e artë


Numa........................................e bukur dhe e këndshme


Nurijeh........................................ndr  içuese


Nuriin........................................e dashur


Nurhan........................................drit  ë


kthehu lart





R



Rabie........................................pranv  erë, kopsht


Radije........................................e kënaqur, e mjaftuar


Rafije........................................e lartë


Rahibe........................................zemë  rgjerë


Rajja........................................dritë


Rajna........................................e pastër


Ramisha........................................plo  të me trëndafila


Ramsha........................................fyty  rën porsi hëna


Rania........................................mbret  ëreshë


Rajana........................................derë e Xhennetit err-Rrejjan (Ejjub Albani)


Ratibe........................................e përqëndruar, e vendosur


Rauije........................................tran  smetuese e fjalëve të Profetit sal-lallahu alejhi ue selem


Rebiha........................................fito  re


Redane........................................e mençur, udhëzuese


Redife........................................përc  jellëse


Refike........................................shoq  ëruese, përkëdhelëse, emri i gruas së Ishakut alejhi selam


Rejah........................................rehat  i


Rehana........................................një grusht borziloku i ëmbël


Rehame........................................rigë shiu


Reihane........................................aro  ma e trëndafilit


Reide........................................udhëh  eqëse


Rejhane........................................shp  irtmirë, bimë qe ka aromë të mirë


Reike........................................e dëlirë, e patrazuar


Reina........................................mbret  ëreshë paqësore


Rekike........................................e butë, e ëmbël


Rexhije........................................që shpreson


Ramis........................................e fshehur, sekrete, e ruajtur


Rashide........................................e mençur, udhëzuese, e përqëndruar


Rezine........................................mode  ste


Rimsha........................................buqe  të lulesh


Rizuana........................................e bukur


Rona........................................dritë ndriçuese


Roshini........................................dri  të


Rubina........................................e bekuar me dashuri, ujëvarë


Rubije........................................sezo  na pranverore


Ruhina........................................arom  ë e këndshme


Rukhsana........................................e bukur


Ruksha........................................e bukur


Rumeisa........................................buq  etë lulesh


Rumeha........................................gur i bukur


Rukeja........................................e bija e pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ue selam]


Ruhije........................................e qetë, e mëshirshme


Rukije........................................emri i vajzës së Profetit sal-lallahu alejhi ue selam


Ruvejda........................................e ngadalshme, që pret e nuk ngutet


kthehu lart





S



Sabije........................................që i robëron zemrat me bukurinë dhe moralin e saj


Sabiin........................................flla  d mëngjesi


Sabire........................................duri  mtare


Sabrina........................................trë  ndafil i bardhë


Sabura........................................shum  ë durimtare


Sadike........................................e sinqertë, e drejtë


Safa........................................qartës  i, dëlirësi mendjeje


Safijeh........................................e drejtë, e pastër, e qartë


Sahire........................................mahn  itëse, që të mahnitë me bukuri


Saime........................................agjër  uese


Saira........................................që e ruan nderin dhe pasurinë e saj dhe të të tjerëve


Sakine........................................e qetë, e vendosur


Salije........................................shpi  rtmirë


Saliha........................................e drejtë, e devotshme


Samaira........................................mah  nitëse


Samuja........................................e vendosur, guximtare


Sanika........................................me mendje të fortë, me zemër të ngrohtë


Sara........................................prince  shë


Sarah........................................e dëlirë, e lumtur


Sarije........................................udhë  tim nate


Saxhide........................................e përulur ndaj All-llahut


Seade........................................e lumtur


Sedef........................................gocë deti, perlë


Sehade........................................që flen pak, e zgjuar


Sehije........................................fisn  ike, bujare


Sehile........................................e thjeshtë


Sehrish........................................lin  dja e diellit


Seide........................................e gëzuar


Sejide........................................udhë  heqëse


Sekine........................................e qetë, e butë, modeste


Selma........................................paqës  ore


Semaa........................................qiell  i


Sekina........................................e qetë dhe e lehtë


Semina........................................buja  re


Semiin........................................e çmueshme


Semire........................................bash  këbiseduese


Senada........................................e hirshme


Senae........................................lindj  e, ndriçim


Senije........................................shnd  ritëse


Sofia........................................e bukur


Soreja........................................prin  ceshë


Sorfina........................................e pastër nga pisllëku, e thjeshtë


Suhejla........................................e rrjedhshme, e patrazuar


Suhira........................................e bukur


Sukejna........................................reh  ati


Sumeja........................................e lartë në pozitë, me vlerë


Sunja........................................dritë dielli, shkëlqim


kthehu lart





SH



Shahla........................................lule e errët, sytë e errët bojë hiri


Shakila........................................e hijshme, e bukur


Shakira........................................fal  ënderuese


Shamima........................................fll  ad aromatik


Shanum........................................dinj  itet, bekim i Allahut


Shanza........................................grua dinjitoze


Shanzi........................................trën  dafil


Shazia........................................arom  atike


Shezana........................................pri  nceshë


Shefike........................................e dhembshme


Shekura........................................fal  ënderuese


Shemame........................................aro  më


Shermin........................................mod  esti


Shesmiin........................................sh  umë e bukur, besnike, me zemër të artë


Shefae........................................shër  uese, ndërmjetësuese


Shehame........................................shp  irtmirë, që kryen punë të rëndësishme


Shejma........................................që i paraqitet era dhe shija e mirë prej fytyrës së saj


Shekime........................................tri  mëreshë, guximtare, me zemër te fortë


Shemae........................................me erë të fortë


Shiriin........................................e ëmbël


Shujana........................................gux  imtare, e fortë


Shukrije........................................fa  lënderuese


kthehu lart





T



Tahire........................................e pastër


Taibe........................................pendu  ese


Tejba........................................e dëlirë


Tajibe........................................e mirë, e kënaqshme


Talaue........................................e bukur, lulëzuese


Talibe........................................nxën  ëse


Tanisha........................................lum  turi


Tara........................................yll


Taraife........................................diç  ka e re


Tefdile........................................e vlefshme


Tehije........................................përs  hëndetëse


Temim........................................e plotë, e shëndoshë


Tensim........................................erë e lehtë


Terime........................................që i nënshtrohet vetëm All-llahut


Terxhumane........................................  shpjeguese, përkthyese, sqaruese


Teshrife........................................në vend të lartë, e ngritur


Tezim........................................respe  kt


Tezmin........................................që ka cilësi të mira


Teufike........................................e sukseshme


Teusile........................................shp  resë dhe nënshtrim


Tisha........................................që është plotë jetë


kthehu lart





TH



Thabite........................................e vendosur, guximtare


Thakibe........................................men  dimtare


Thekafe........................................me prestigj, e kulturuar


Thana........................................falën  derim, lavdërim


Themare........................................fry  tdhënëse


Themine........................................e shtrenjtë, e çmueshme


Thoreja........................................yll


Thubate........................................e fuqishme


kthehu lart





XH



Xhahide........................................e angazhuar, e zellshme


Xhebraje........................................da  shuri, respekt


Xhelae........................................sqar  uese


Xhelile........................................e shkëlqyeshme


Xhemane........................................per  lë


Xhemile........................................buk  uroshe


Xherie........................................e fuqishme


Xhesina........................................zem  ërmirë


Xheuahire........................................d  iamant


Xheurije........................................lu  lekuqe, e çmueshme


Xhijade........................................shu  më e mirë, fisnike


Xhihan........................................mend  je kreative


Xhumane........................................per  lë e argjendtë


kthehu lart





U



Uabisa........................................diçk  a e ndritshme


Uahide........................................e veçantë, unike


Uafije........................................besn  ike


Uaide........................................që mban premtimin


Uaije........................................që e kupton mirë çdo send


Uathike........................................e besueshme


Uaxhide........................................e pasur, e fuqishme


Uedide........................................e dashur


Uehibe........................................dhur  uese


Uerda........................................trënd  afil


Uerisha........................................lum  turi


Uesime........................................e mirë, e bukur, e dalluar


Uudade........................................simp  atike


kthehu lart





Z



Zahide........................................aske  te, e dëgjueshme ndaj Allahut, e kënaqur me pak


Zahire........................................fisn  ike, e lartë, e qartë


Zaara........................................lule e bukur


Zarija........................................buku  ri dhe dritë


Zeba........................................bukuri


Zehna........................................bukur  oshe


Zehra........................................e ndritshme, fytyrë që shkëlqen nga drita


Zejnebe........................................lis me aromë të mirë


Zejnije........................................dek  orim, stoli


Zekije........................................inte  ligjente


Zerina........................................prin  ceshë, e mençur


Zerka........................................kaltr  ina


Zijade........................................përp  arimtare, që jep shumë


Zinete........................................stol  i, hijeshi, bukuri


Zoeja........................................jetë


Zoha........................................dritë


Zohura........................................e pafajshme dhe dashamirëse


Zoja........................................që do


Zuhdije........................................tep  ër e devotshme, askete


Zuhijra........................................e bukur dhe e mirë


Zuhra........................................shkël  qesi


Zuhrije........................................e bukur, e mirë


Zulejha........................................gru  aja e mbretit të Egjiptit që u dashurua në Jusufin alejhi selam


Zurafete........................................e lehtë, e butë


kthehu lart






Emrat e gjinisë mashkullore
A B D F G H I J K L M N R S SH T TH U Z





A

AbdulAdl........................................ro  b i të Drejtit


AbdulAdhijm.......................................  .rob i Madhështorit


AbdulAkhir........................................  rob i të Fundit


AbdulAlij........................................r  ob i të Lartit


AbdulAlim........................................r  ob i të Gjithëditurit


AbdulAziz........................................r  ob i Fuqiplotit


AbdulBaith........................................  rob i Ringjallësit


AbdulBari........................................r  ob i Zhvilluesit


AbdulBaki........................................r  ob i të Përhershmit


AbdulBatin........................................  rob i të Padukshmit


AbdulBasid........................................  rob i Çliruesit


AbdulBedij........................................  rob i Shpikësit


AbdulBerr........................................r  ob i burimit të së mirës


AbdulBesir........................................  rob i Atij që sheh çdo gjë


AbduDarr........................................ro  b i Dëmsjellësit


AbdulDhahir.......................................  .rob i të Dukshmit


AbdulEuel........................................r  ob i të Parit


AbdulFetah........................................  rob i Dhënësit të fitores


AbdulGafar........................................  rob i Falësit


AbdulGani........................................r  ob i Vetë-Mjaftuesit


AbdulHadi........................................r  ob i Udhëzuesit


AbdulHafid........................................  rob i Përulësit


AbdulHafidh.......................................  .rob i Mbrojtësit


AbdulHaj........................................ro  b i të Gjallit


AbdulHak........................................ro  b i së Vërtetës


AbdulHakem........................................  rob i Gjykuesit


AbdulHakim........................................  rob i të Urtit


AbdulHalijm.......................................  .rob i Vetë-Përmbajtësit


AbdulHamid........................................  rob i Atij që është i denj për lavdërim


AbdulHanan........................................  rob i të Mëshirshmit


AbdulHasib........................................  rob i Llogarimarrësit


AbdulKabid........................................  rob i Shtrënguesit


AbdulKadir........................................  rob i të Aftit


AbdulKahar........................................  rob i Mposhtësit


AbdulKajjum.......................................  .rob i Atij që Vetë-Mbahet


AbdulKauij........................................  rob i të Fortit


AbdulKerim........................................  rob i Bujarit


AbdulKhabir.......................................  .rob i Atij që është i të Informuarit


AbdulKhalik.......................................  .rob i Krijuesit


AbdulKebir........................................  rob i të Madhit


AbdulKudus........................................  rob i të Shenjtit


AbduLatif........................................r  ob i të Butit


AbdulMani........................................r  ob i Atij që parandalon


AbdulMelik........................................  rob i Sundimtarit


AbdulMenan........................................  rob i Mirëbërësit


AbdulMetin........................................  rob i të Pathyeshmit


AbdulMexhid.......................................  .rob i të Lavdishmit


AbdulMubdi........................................  rob i Nismëtarit


AbdulMudhil.......................................  .rob i Nështruesit


AbdulMuhejmin.....................................  ...rob i Mbrojtësit


AbdulMugni........................................  rob i Pasuridhënësit


AbdulMuid........................................r  ob i Rikrijuesit


AbdulMukadim......................................  ..rob i Nismëtarit


AbdulMuntekim.....................................  ...rob i Atij që denon keqbërjet


AbdulMuhji........................................  rob i Jetëdhënësit


AbdulMuhsi........................................  rob i Gjithënjohësit


AbdulMuhsin.......................................  .rob i Mirëbërësit


AbdulMuiz........................................r  ob i Ngritësit


AbdulMumin.......................................  .rob i Ruajtësit të Fesë


AbdulMumitë.......................................  .rob i Vdekjeprurësit


AbduMuntekim......................................  ..rob i Ndëshkuesit


AbdulMukit........................................  rob i Ushqyesit


AbdulMuktedir.....................................  ...rob i të Fortit


AbdulMuksit.......................................  .rob i të Drejtit


AbdulMutekebir....................................  ....rob i të Madhërishmit


AbdulMusauir......................................  ..rob i Formëdhënësit


AbdulMuxhib.......................................  .rob i Lutjepranuesit


AbdulNafi........................................r  ob i të Volitshmit


AbdulNasir........................................  rob i Ndimuesit


AbdulRab........................................ro  b i Zotit


AbdulRrahim.......................................  .rob i Përdëllestarit


AbdulRafi........................................r  ob i Atij që lartëson


AbdulRakib........................................  rob i Vigjiluesit


AbdulRashid.......................................  .rob i Udhëzuesit


AbdulRauf........................................r  ob i të Mëshirshmit


AbduRrahman.......................................  .rob i të Gjithëmëshirshmit


AbduRrezak........................................  rob i Furnizuesit


AbduSabur........................................r  ob i Durimtarit


AbduSamed........................................r  ob i të Përjetshmit


AbduSami........................................ro  b i Atij që dëgjon çdo gjë


AbduSelam........................................r  ob i Dhënësit të paqes


AbduSetar........................................r  ob i Atij që i fsheh gabimet


AbduSubuuh........................................  rob i Atij që është skajshmërisht i pastër


AbduShafi........................................r  ob i Shëruesit


AbduShehid........................................  rob i Dëshmuesit


AbduShekur........................................  rob i Vlerësuesit


AbduTeuab........................................r  ob i Pendim-Pranuesit


AbdulUehab........................................  rob i Dhuruesit


AbdulUahid........................................  rob i të Vetmit


AbdulUalij........................................  rob i Udhëheqësit


AbdulUarith.......................................  .rob i Trashëguesit Suprem


AbdulUasie........................................  rob i Gjithëpërfshirësit


AbdulUaxhid.......................................  .rob i Kreatorit


AbdulUduud........................................  rob i Atij që është i përzemërt


AbdulUekil........................................  rob i Kujdestarit


AbdulUelij........................................  rob i Mikut Mbrojtës


AbdulUesi........................................r  ob i Gjithpërfshirësit


AbdulUexhid.......................................  .rob i Gjetësit


Abdullah........................................ro  b i All-llahut


AbduXhami........................................r  ob i Tubuesit


AbdulXhebar.......................................  .rob i Shtrënguesit, Detyruesit


AbdulXheliil......................................  ..rob i Fisnikut


AbdulXheuad.......................................  .rob i Bujarit


Abid........................................adhuru  es


Abisali........................................luf  tëtar në Islam


Abrar........................................devot  shmëri


Adil........................................i drejtë


Adiim........................................i rrallë


Afak........................................vendi ku takohet Toka dhe Qielli


Affan........................................perso  n falës


Afif........................................modest


Afijf........................................i pastër, i ndershëm, i devotshëm


Afraz........................................i qëndrueshëm si mali, aftësia për t'u përballuar me çdo gjë


Afzal........................................më i miri


Ahdan........................................shoku më i mirë


Ahil........................................princ


Ahmed........................................më i admiruari


Ahsan........................................më i miri


Aiman........................................i patrembur, guximtar


Aixhaz........................................beki  m


Ajan........................................dhurat  ë e Zotit


Akil........................................inteli  gjent


Ali........................................i lartë


Alman........................................i mirë, i urtë


Almir........................................princ


Ammar........................................me iman të fortë, njëri nga Sahabet


Amir........................................komand  ant, princ


Amr........................................emri Sahabi


Amin........................................besnik  , kujdestar


Amir........................................i civilizuar


Aniik........................................elega  nt


Anuar........................................vezul  lues


Ariib........................................i shkathtë


Ariz........................................njeri i respektueshëm


Asad........................................luan


Asim........................................njeri që largohet nga mëkatet


Ashar........................................ai që ka urtësi


Ashfak........................................shok i dhembshëm


Atib........................................shumë i devotshëm


Atif........................................i dhembshur


Ather........................................i thjeshtë, i pastër


Auf........................................mysafir  , aromë, luan


Axhir........................................shpër  blim


Azam........................................i vendosur


Azfer........................................udhëh  eqës


Azim........................................i vendosur

Edib........................................i kulturuar


kthehu lart





B



Basim........................................i buzëqeshur


Basil........................................trim


Bekir........................................guxim  tar, luan


Beshar........................................prur  ës i lajmeve të mira


Bilal........................................emri i muezinit të Pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ue selam]


Bishr........................................gëzim


Burejd........................................ftoh  ët, mendje


kthehu lart





D



Dajjen........................................sund  ues i fuqishëm


Damin........................................garan  tues, siguri


Damir........................................zemër  , ndërgjegje


Danijal........................................int  eligjent


Danish........................................urtë  si, mësim, shkencë


Daud........................................emër pejgamberi


Demura........................................xixë drite


Deuid........................................princ


Dilauer........................................gux  imtar


Dildar........................................i hirshëm, i dashur


Dija........................................dritë


Dijari........................................dhur  atë


kthehu lart





F



Fadil........................................i ndershëm, i shquar


Faik........................................i shkëlqyeshëm


Faiz........................................fitimt  ar


Fehim........................................intel  igjent


Feisal........................................i fortë, i hijshëm


Feizan........................................eleg  ancë, nder


Fexharudin........................................  i pari


Fekih........................................gazmo  r


Feleh........................................sukse  s


Ferid........................................unik


Faris........................................guxim  tar


Faruk........................................ai që dallon të vërtetën nga e pavërteta


Fasih........................................eloku  ent


Fatah........................................ai që fiton


Feuzi........................................i suksesshëm


Fejd........................................begati


Fejzan........................................dash  amirësi


Feroz........................................që shndritë


Fiddah........................................argj  end


Firas........................................mendj  emprehtë


Firoz........................................dhura  të


Fudeil........................................me karakter të shkëlqyeshëm


kthehu lart





G



Gaith........................................shi


Galib........................................fitue  s


Ganim........................................i suksesshëm


Gauth........................................ndihm  ues, mbrojtës


Gejur........................................vetër  espektues


Gazi........................................pushtu  es, luftëtar


Gufran........................................falë  s


Gutejf........................................i begatë


Gohar........................................diama  nt


Gulab........................................trënd  afil


Gulfam........................................fyty  rë-trëndafili


Gulshan........................................kop  sht lulesh


kthehu lart





H



Hadi........................................udhëhe  qës, udhëzues


Hafid........................................i urti


Hafiz........................................mbroj  tës


Hafs........................................i riu i luanit


Haliim........................................i duruar


Hamdan........................................ai që lartëson


Hamza........................................luan


Hanif........................................besim  tar i vërtetë


Hani........................................i kënaqur


Haris........................................kujde  star vigjilues


Harith........................................lëru  es


Harun........................................emër pejgamberi


Hasan........................................i hijshëm, i mirë


Hasin........................................i bukur, i mençur


Hashmat........................................din  jitet, lavdi


Hajat........................................jetë


Hejthem........................................faj  kua i ri


Hazim........................................i matur, i urtë


Hisam........................................shpat  ë e mprehtë


Hilal........................................hënë e re


Himajet........................................mbr  ojtje, mbështetje


Hisham........................................buja  ri


Humen........................................shpir  tmirë, me natyrë të mirë


Husam........................................shpat  ë


Humejun........................................i bekuar, mbretëror


Husni........................................i hijshëm


Husein........................................i bukur


kthehu lart





I



Ibrahim........................................emë  r pejgamberi


Idris........................................emër pejgamberi


Ihsan........................................bamir  ësi


Ihtiram........................................nde  r, i nderuar


Ijad........................................bujar


Ikrime........................................emër sahabi


Ilan........................................njeri i mirë


Ilifat........................................miqë  si, mirësi


Iljas........................................emër pejgamberi


Imad........................................shtyll  ë fuqie, me besim në vete


Imran........................................emër pejgamberi


Inam........................................shpërb  lim


Inajet........................................dhur  atë, mirësi


Isa........................................emër pejgamberi


Isam........................................mbrojt  ës


Is'hak........................................emër pejgamberi


Ismail........................................emër pejgamberi


Izan........................................bindje


Izz........................................lavdi, nder, prestigj, pozitë e lartë


kthehu lart





J



Jahja........................................emër pejgamberi


Jakuut........................................gur i çmuar


Jakub........................................emër pejgamberi


Jar........................................shok


Jasin........................................Ja Sin janë shkronja të Kur'anit. Vetëm Allahu e di domethënien e këtyre shkronjave.


Jauar........................................ndihm  ues


Jeman........................................i bekuar


Junus........................................emër pejgamberi


Jusr........................................rehati  , komfort


Jusuf........................................emër pejgamberi


kthehu lart





K



Kamil........................................i plotë


Kamran........................................sigu  ri dhe ndihmues


Kazim........................................që përmbahet nga zemërimi


Khaliid........................................i qëndrueshëm


Khaliil........................................mik


Kejsan........................................i urtë


Khunejs........................................i fshehtë [emër sahabi]


Kinza........................................thesa  r i fshehur


kthehu lart





L



Lebiib........................................i arsyeshëm, inteligjent


Leith........................................luan


Lijaket........................................vle  rë, meritë


Lu'ej........................................mburo  jë


kthehu lart





M



Madani........................................i kulturuar


Mahad........................................i këndshëm, madhështor


Mahbir........................................guxi  mtar


Mahir........................................i shkathët


Mexhd........................................lavdi  , bujari


Mensur........................................fiti  mtar


Makil........................................intel  igjent


Maruf........................................i njohur, i pranuar


Merzuk........................................i bekuar, me fat


Meshkur........................................që meriton lavdërimin


Mesud........................................i lumtur, fatlum


Masrur........................................i gëzueshëm


Matin........................................i fortë, i vazhdueshëm


Mejsareh........................................re  hati, komfort


Mika........................................i lezetshëm, i qetë, inteligjent


Misbah........................................drit  ë


Muazam........................................i respektuar


Muadh........................................i mbrojtur


Mualim........................................mësu  es


Mubarek........................................i bekuar, fatlum


Mubeshir........................................pë  rhapës i lajmit të mirë


Muejjed........................................i mbrojtur


Muhamed........................................emr  i i pejgamberit të fundit [salallahu alejhi ue selam]


Muhid........................................ai që beson në njëshmërinë e Allahut


Mufid........................................i dobishëm


Muhib........................................ai që do, shok


Muhlis........................................i sinqertë


Muhsin........................................bami  rës


Muhsin........................................ndih  mues


Muhtedi........................................i udhëzuar drejt


Muin........................................ai që ndihmon


Mukbil........................................i radhës, i ardhshëm


Muneuer........................................i ndriçuar


Munir........................................i ndritshëm


Mutaz........................................krena  r


Mu'tasim........................................i hijshëm


Musa........................................emër pejgamberi


Mustenir........................................ma  dhështor


Mushir........................................kësh  illues


Mutejjib........................................er  ëmirë


Muxhahid........................................lu  ftëtar


Muzafer........................................fit  imtar


Muzekir........................................për  kujtues


kthehu lart





N



Na'il........................................përfi  tues


Nabil........................................njeri bujar


Nabig........................................gjeni


Nadim........................................shok, mik


Nadir........................................i dashur, i rrallë


Nadr........................................lulëzi  m, i begatë


Naiim........................................bekim  , rehati


Nakib........................................udhëh  eqës


Nasif........................................i drejtë


Nasim........................................fllad  , puhi


Nasir........................................ai që ndihmon


Nasif........................................i drejtë, i paanshëm


Nasr........................................ndihmë  , fitore


Nauid........................................përgë  zim


Nazif........................................i pastër, i thjeshtë


Nehan........................................i bukur


Nexhm........................................yll


Nidal........................................lufti  m, mbrojtje


Nihal........................................i lumtur, përparimtar


Numan........................................njeri me të gjitha bekimet e Allahut


Nuh........................................emër pejgamberi


Nuri........................................i ndritshëm


kthehu lart





R



Raid........................................udhëzu  es


Rabar........................................perso  n dashamirës


Rafan........................................i bukur, i hirshëm


Rafi........................................i lartë, i kulturuar, i gdhendur


Raonar........................................lavd  i


Raziin........................................i përmbajtur, serioz, i kthjellët


Rebij........................................pranv  erë, fllad


Rebia........................................gjelb  ërim


Reis........................................i pasur, udhëheqës


Reshad........................................i matur


Riduan........................................ruaj  tës i portave të parajsës


Rijad........................................kopsh  te


Roshan........................................i ndritshëm, me shkëlqim


Rukaneh........................................i fortë, i vendosur


kthehu lart





S



Sa'd........................................lumtur  i, aftësi shprehëse


Sa'dan........................................fatl  um


Sa'ud........................................fatlu  m


Sadat........................................bekim  , nder


Safir........................................i pashëm


Sabahat........................................buk  uri, lezet


Sabir........................................durim  tar


Sadid........................................i rëndësishëm


Sahib........................................shoqë  rues, mik


Sahir........................................vigji  lent, syçelë


Salih........................................i sigurt, i plotë


Sami........................................fisnik  , i lartë


Samit........................................i heshtur


Sehl........................................i lehtë, i pakomplikuar


Seiid........................................i hareshëm


Se'id........................................i lumtur


Sejf........................................shpatë


Sejid........................................zotër  i


Selim........................................i sigurt, i lirë


Selman........................................i sigurt


Suheib........................................i kuq pak


Suhejl........................................miqë  sor


Subhi........................................mëngj  esi i hershëm


Suhejb........................................emër sahabi


Sulejman........................................em  ër pejgamberi


kthehu lart





SH



Shad........................................i lumtur


Shakiil........................................i pashëm


Shamiim........................................aro  më


Shamil........................................i gjithanshëm, i plotë


Shan........................................dinjit  et, madhështi


Sharik........................................vezu  llues


Shazad........................................prin  c


Shaxhi........................................guxi  mtar


Shefik........................................përd  ëllestar, i butë


Shejan........................................inte  ligjent


Shemshir........................................sh  pata e nderit


Sheukat........................................fis  nikëri


Shiraz........................................i këndshëm


Shuajb........................................emër pejgamberi


Shuxha........................................trim


kthehu lart





T



Taban........................................i shkëlqyeshëm


Tabassum........................................i buzëqeshur


Tahir........................................i dëlirë, i ndershëm


Tahsiin........................................ngr  itje e vlerës


Talal........................................i mahnitshëm


Talha........................................lloj druri


Tekij........................................i devotshëm


Tammam........................................buja  r


Tanim........................................valë deti


Temim........................................i plotë


Temkiin........................................din  jitet


Teimur........................................heku  r


Tejmur........................................trim dhe i fortë


Tenuir........................................i ndriçuar


Teufik........................................ndih  më apo udhëzim hyjnor


Turhan........................................i mëshirës


kthehu lart





TH



Thabit........................................i fortë, i vendosur


Thaman........................................vler  ë, çmim


Thekaf........................................që tejkalon në aftësi


kthehu lart





U



Ueil........................................i qetë, paqësor


Uafi........................................besnik


Uahid........................................unik


Uaxhih........................................buja  r, i shquar


Uekas........................................luftë  tar


Uesiim........................................i pashëm


Uesif........................................njeri virtuoz


Uethik........................................i fortë, me besim në vete


Ubejd........................................adhur  ues


Ubejdullah........................................  rob i Allahut


Umer........................................emri i halifes së dytë


Umejr........................................emër i vjetër arab


Umran........................................përpa  rim


Unejs........................................i butë, i ngrohtë, i dashur, i qeshur, gazmor, i shoqërueshëm


Urueh........................................mbësh  tjetje


Usame........................................përsh  krim i luanit


Usejd........................................luan i vogël


Uthman........................................emri i halifes së tretë


Uzejr........................................i çmuar


kthehu lart





Z



Zaim........................................udhëhe  qësi


Zafir........................................fitim  tar


Zahir........................................i ndritshëm


Zain........................................shok, i dashur


Zeker........................................i pashëm, me zemër të mirë


Zekerija........................................em  ër pejgamberi


Zejd........................................i bollshëm


Zia........................................i urtë


Ziaud........................................shkël  qim


Zijad........................................begat  i


Zubejr........................................emër i përshtatshëm, emër sahabi


Zuhejr........................................i kthjellët, i mprehtë


kthehu lart






Emërtimi i fëmijve me emrat e sahabëve (Shoqëruesve të Profetit Muhammed sal-lallahu alejhi ue selem)





Bekir........................................Ebu Bekr es-Siddik


Umer........................................Umer ibnul Khatab el-Faruku


Uthman........................................Uthm  an ibnu Affan dhun-Nurejn


Ali........................................Ali Ibn Ebi Talib


Seid........................................Seid ibnu Amr el-Xhumehij


Tufejl........................................Abdu  llah ibn Hudhafe es-Sehmij


Umejr........................................Umejr ibnu Uehb


Berra........................................el-Berrau ibnu Malik el-Ensari


Thumame........................................Thu  mame ibnu Uthal


Amr........................................Amr ibnu Xhamuh


Ubejde........................................Ebu ibnul Xherrah


Ikrima........................................Ikri  ma ibn Ebu Xhehl


Zejd........................................Zejdul Khajr, Adij ibnu Hatim et-Taij


Usame ........................................Usame ibnu Zejd


Seid ........................................Seid ibnu Zejd


Umejr........................................Umejr ibn Sadi


Xhaferr........................................Xha  fer ibnu Ebi Talib


Sead........................................Sead ibnu Ebi Uekas


Hudhejfe........................................Hu  dhejfe ibnu Jemani


Habib........................................Habib ibnu Zejd el-Ensari


Rebia........................................Rebia ibnu Kaab


Asim........................................Asim ibnu Thabit


Habab........................................Habab ibnu Eretti


Suraka........................................Sura  ka ibnu Malik


Thabit........................................Thab  it ibnu Kajs el-Ensari


Muadh........................................Muadh ibnu Xhebel


Khadid........................................Khal  id ibn Uelid


Nuajm........................................Nuajm ibnul Mesudi


Utbe........................................Utbe bin Gauzan


Zubejr........................................Zube  jr bin el-Auan


Hamza........................................Hamza bin AbdulMutalib


Abbas........................................Abbas bin AbdulMutalib


Katade........................................Kata  de bin Numan


Amar........................................Amar ibn Jasir


Musab........................................Mus  ab bin Umejr


Ej-jub........................................Ebu Ejjub el-Ensari


Selman........................................Selm  an el-Farisi


Ebu Dherr........................................Ebu Dherr el-Gafari


Talha........................................Ebu Talha el-Ensari


Zijad........................................Zijad el-Harithi


kthehu lart






Emërtimi i fëmijëve me emra të Profetëve



ADEM


IDRIS


NUH


HUD


SALIH


IBRAHIM


ISMAIL


ISHAK


JAKUB


JUSUF


SHUAJB


MUSA


DAUD


SULEJMAN


EJJUB


JUNUS


ZEKERIJA


JAHJA


LLUKMAN


DHULKIFL


ELJESA


UZEJR


ISA


MUHAMMED


kthehu lart






Emrat e fëmijëve te Profetit sal-lallahu alejhi ue selem



Fatime........................................nëna e Hasanit dhe Huseinit, radijall-llahu anha


Ibrahim........................................dja  li i Profetit alejhi salatu ue selam


Rukije........................................migr  uesja e dyfishtë (në Etiopi dhe Medine)


Zejnebe........................................vaj  za me e madhe radijall-llahu anha


Ummi Kulthum........................................gru  aja e Uthmanit radijall-llahu anha


kthehu lart






Emrat e grave të Profetit sal-lallahu alejhi ue selem



Khatixhe........................................Kh  atixhe bint Huejlid


Seuda........................................Seude  te bin Zumat el-Arimije


Aisheh........................................Aish  eh bint Ebi Bekr es-Siddik


Hafsa........................................Hafsa bint Umer


Zejneb........................................Zejn  eb bint Huzejne


Ummi Seleme........................................Ummi Seleme bint Zadu er-Rekb


Ummi Habibe........................................Ummi Habibe Remlete bint Ebi Sufjan


Xhuvejrijeh.......................................  .Xhuvejrijeh bint el-Harith el-Hazaije


Zejneb........................................Zejn  ebe bint Xhahshi


Safije........................................Safi  jete bint Haji


Mejmune........................................Mej  munete bint el-Harith el-Hilalijete

----------


## Klevis2000

Sistemi i emërimit në Islam



Islami vendos një rëndësi të veçantë identifikimit të qartë të marrëdhënieve familjare. Muhammedi, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, ka thënë: Mësoni mjaft për prejardhjen (vijën) tuaj, për ti ditur të afërmit nga gjaku dhe trajtoni ato në mënyrë të përshtatshme. (Transmeton Tirmidhiu)

Kjo do të thotë se vijat (prejardhja) duhet të dihet mjaft mirë për të parandaluar martesat brenda brezave të ndaluar dhe për ti përcaktuar obligimet e gjakut dhe ato familjare.

Edhe pse është detyrë e shtetit Islam për tu kujdesur për qytetarët e saj, përgjegjësia primare fillimisht qëndron në anëtarët e familjes. Për këtë shkak sipas ligjit Islam, marrëdhëniet e gjakut duhet të definohen qartë dhe çfarëdo ndërhyrje në to është rreptësisht e ndaluar. Kjo është e theksuar qartë në sistemin e emërimit në Islam në të cilin çdo emër dhe sekuencë e saj përfshinë një marrëdhënie specifike të gjenezës.

Për shembull, Halid ibën Abdullah ibën Zeki el-Harbi, që në kohët e tashme shkruhet Halid Abdullah Zeki el-Harbi do të thotë Halidi, djali i Abdullahut, djali i Zakiut, nga fisi Harb. Ky system i emërimit të njerëzve sipas baballarëve dhe gjyshërve është paraqitur në pjesën më të madhe të kulturave. Madje edhe në anglisht, George djali i Johnit me kohë është bërë djali (son=djalë) i George Johnit dhe në fund është bërë George Johnson.

Në kohërat para Islame, arabët zakonisht ua kanë ndryshuar vijën e prejardhjes djemve të tyre të fituar (adoptuar) me vijen e tyre. Më vonë, kjo ishte ndaluar nga Allahu Fuqiplotë.

Ibën Omer, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të, ka thënë se kur Pejgamberi, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, e liroi Zejd ibën Harithin dhe e adoptoi atë, njerëzit i referoheshin atij si Zejd ibën Muhammed deri sa është shpallur ajeti, Ju thirrni (mbështetni) ata në etërit e vërtetë të tyre, kjo është më e drejtë tek All-llahu (Ahzab: 5) 

Kur kjo rregull u bë pjesë e ligjit Hyjnor, Pejgamberi, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, u udhëzua që edhe më tej të theksojë atë me një seri të paralajmërimeve. Për shembull, në një rast ai ka thënë, Ai i cili me vetëdije e atribuon prejardhjen e tij dikujt tjetër e jo babait të tij, nuk do të hyjë në Xhennet. (Buhariu, Muslimi, Abu Davudi)

Islami është komplet. Ai rregullon të gjitha aspektet e jetës së njeriut me qëllim të vendosjes së një sistemi shoqëror në të cilin ka përkujdes për mirëqenien njerëzore dhe në të cilin e drejta për adhurimin e Zotit është e mbrojtur.

Si rrjedhë e kësaj, edhe pse disa pjesë për sistemin e emërimit në Islam mund të jenë më të rëndësishme se disa të tjera, asnjëra nuk është aq irelevante ose e parëndësishme dhe se a është bërë apo jo, nuk ka ndonjë rëndësi. Fakti se kolonializmi evropian ka arritur të korruptojë aplikimin e sistemit të emërimit Islam sidomos në mes të muslimanëve jo-arabë, në asnjë mënyrë nuk ndryshon këtë validitet.

Deri në kohërat kolonialiste, sistemi i emërimit perëndimor është degjeneruar në një grup të emrave pa domethënie, të pasuar me mbiemrin. Të ndikuar nga kultura greko-romake, në të cilën gratë konsideroheshin si pronë e burrave, shoqëritë perëndimore në martëse, fshinë mbiemrin e saj të vajzërisë dhe e zëvendësuan atë me mbiemrin e burrit.

Në sistemin e emërimit Islam, ajo mban mbiemrin e saj pasi me atë tregohet vija e vërtetë e saj. Mirëpo, të dyja këto trende degjeneruese perëndimore janë pranuar me të madhe nëpër tokat muslimane së bashku me grackat kulturore jo-Islame të kolonializmit evropian.

Muslimanët e rinj, të pavetëdijshëm për sistemin e emërimit Islam, shpesh pranojnë emrat arabë në stil kaotik evropian. Në fjalë, ata me prejardhje afrikane shpesh fshijnë edhe mbiemrat e tyre duke u bazuar në mendimet se ato emra janë nga koha e robërisë. Që do të thotë, mbiemrat e paraardhësve të tyre, të cilët kanë qenë robër, zakonisht, kanë marrë mbiemrin e pronarëve të tyre, dhe kështu emri ose mbiemri i pronarit është trashëguar nga gjenerata në gjeneratë.

Kështu, një individ që ndoshta është quajtur Clive Baron Williams, përderisa emri i babait të tij ka qenë George Herbert Williams, me hyrjen në Islam, mund që emrin e tij ta ndryshojë në Fejsal Omer Mehdi. Mirëpo, emri i tij, sipas sistemit të emërimit në Islam duhet të jetë Fejsal George Williams, që është, Fejsali, i biri i George Williamsit. Pjesa e emrit të babait të tij është e domosdoshme të përcaktohet se kush janë të afërmit e tij, me qëllim të ikjes nga martesat ndërfamiljare, të lirimit të të drejtave të prejardhjes dhe me qëllim të plotësimit të obligimeve të përgjithshme të marrëdhënieve të gjakut. Kjo bëhet shumë e rëndësishme në perëndim, kur marrëdhëniet para-martesore dhe jashtë-martesore janë të zakonshme dhe të cilat çojnë në një gjeneratë të fëmijëve të afërm jo-legjitimë.

Si rrjedhë, kur disa nga këto gjysëm-vëllezër dhe gjysëm-motra hyjnë në Islam me mbiemra të ndryshëm, ekziston një mundësi reale që disa nga ata pa qëllim të hyjnë në martesë ndërfamiljare. Praktika e muslimanëve të rinj e fshierjes së mbiemrit familjar, ka krijuar një shqetësim në mes të familjeve të tyre jo-muslimane, që shumë lehtë do të mund të shmangeshin nëse ishte miratuar sistemi i emërimit Islam.

Aktualisht, muslimani i ri nuk është nën asnjë obligim për ta ndryshuar madje edhe emrin krishter të saj ose të tij, nëse nuk ka domethënie jo-Islame. Kështu, emri i Clive, që do të thotë banor i kodrës nuk duhet të ndryshohet në Dennis, lloj i emrit Dionysus që do të thotë Ai i Dionysus-it (zoti grek i verës dhe fertilitetit i cili është adhuruar me rite orgjie).

ثshtë plotësisht e pranueshme për një musliman, qoftë i konvertuar i ri ose jo, të ndryshojë emrin e tij apo të saj. Kjo ishte praktikë e Muhammedit, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, të ndryshojë emrat e njerëzve nëse ato ishin negative ose jo-Islame. Njëra nga gratë e Muhammedit, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, quheshte Berra (e virtytshme) dhe ai ia ndryshoi në Zejneb. (Transmetojnë Buhariu dhe Muslimi)

Allahu, xhel-leshanuhu, në Kuran ka thënë: Mos lavdëroni veten, se Ai e di kush është më i ruajtur (Nexhm: 32)

Ibën Omeri, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të, ka treguar se babai i tij, Omeri, kishte një vajzë me emrin Asije (mosbindëse) të cilës Muhammedi, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, ia kishte ndryshuar ate në Xhemile (e bukur). (Transmeton Muslimi) 

Xhabir ibën Abdullah, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të, ka treguar se Muhammedi, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, i ka ndaluar emrat si Jalaa (i/e ngritur), Bareqe (i/e bekuar), Efleh (e/i suksesshëm), Jesaar (i/e pasur) dhe Naafi (e/i dobishëm). (Transmeton Muslimi)

Megjithatë, i Dërguari i Allahut, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, asnjëherë nuk i ka ndryshuar emrat e të parëve (baballarëve) të njerëzve, pa marrë para sysh se sa jo-Islame kanë qenë ato. Për shembull, kur Abdush-Shams ibën Sahr pranoi Islamin, Muhammedi, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, e refuzoi emrin e tij, Abdush-Shams (rob i diellit), dhe e emëroi atë Abdur-Rahman ibën Sahr (Ibën Haxher el-Esqalani). Emri i babait të tij, Sahr (gur), mbet i paprekur.

Njëjtë, emri i Ebu Seleme-s ishte ndryshuar në Abdullah ibën Abdul-Asad, duke e lënë emrin e babait të tij Abdul-Asad (rob i luanit) të pandryshuar. (Ibën al-Xhevzi)

Kështu, mund të përfundohet se fshirja e mbiemrit të një personi është kundër shkrimit dhe frymës së ligjit Islam. Emri dhe mbiemri i babait duhet të mbahet, dhe nëse babai nuk dihet, atëherë pas emrit të dhënë ose të zgjedhur të muslimanit, duhet të pasojë emri dhe mbiemri i nënës.

Por, duhet të theksohet se ekzistojnë tituj të tjerë dhe emra përshkrues që mund të shtohen ose para ose prapa emrit aktual të personit.

Sipas sistemit të emërimit Islam, emrat prefikse (nofkat) përbëhen nga Ebu (babai i) në rastin e meshkujve dhe Umm (nëna e) në rastin e femrave, që pasohet me emrin e fëmijës më të madh të personit, ose djalit të tij ose fëmijës së dëshiruar.

Disa njerëz janë bërë aq mirë të njohur për nga nofkat e tyre sa që emrat e tyre gati janë harruar. Për shembull, ndërmjet Sahabëve (shoqëruesve të Muhammedit, alejhis-selam) Ebu Bekr (Abdullah ibën Othman), Ebu Hurejre (Abdur Rahman ibën Sahr), and Ebu Lejla (Bilal el-Ensari).

Kujdes poashtu duhet të ketë gjatë emërimit të vajzave, pasi që praktika e emërimit të vajzave me dy ose tre emra para mbiemrit, është praktikë perëndimore që nuk është në përputhje me sistemin e emërimit Islam. Për shembull, një vajzë me emrin Esmaa Xhemile Zejneb Abdullah emri i babait të së cilës është Zejd Abdullah, në të vërtetë duhet të quhet Esma Zejd Abdullah, që do të thotë, Esma vajza e Zejd Abdullah-ut. Kjo praktikë është për shkak të faktit se emri i dhënë i mashkullit ose femrës, sipas sistemit të emërimit Islam, duhet të pasohet vetëm nga emri i nënës së tij ose saj, nëse babai nuk dihet, ose se fëmija është jo-legjitim dhe se prindërit nuk ishin martuar.

Kështu, emri Esma Xhemile Zejneb Abdullah në sistemin e emërimit Islam do të thotë Esma është vajza jo-legjitime e Xhemiles dhe se nëna e saj Xhemiles poashtu është vajzë jo-legjitime e Zejneb-it, vajzës së Abdullahut. 


Emrat e ndaluar në Islam


Ekzistojnë emra që janë në kundërshtim me Sheriatin (Ligjin Islam) ose kanë domethënie që janë të paparanueshme për njerëzit me intelekt të shëndoshë dhe me shpirt të pastër. Këtyre emrave duhet tiu shmangemi, pasi që dhënia e emrave të tillë fëmijëve do të ishte krim kundër Dinit dhe sjelljeve të tyre, për shkak se ato do të rriten të lidhur me emrat e tyre dhe me domethëniet që ato i kanë.

Emrat e ndaluar ndahen në dy kategori: emrat të cilat janë të ndaluara në Sheriat dhe emrat që janë të refuzuar ose për shkak të Sheriatit ose për shkak të sjelljeve dhe shijes së mirë.

Emrat e ndaluar:

1. Emrat që tregojnë shërbim dikujt tjetër përveç Allahut, xhel-le shanuhu, siç është: 'Abdun-Nebi (rob i Pejgamberit), 'Abdur-Resul (rob i të Dërguarit) dhe çfarëdo emri tjetër i ngjashëm me këto. Domethënie të njëjtë kanë emrat 'Gulamun-Nebi' dhe Gulamur-Resul'.

2. Përdorimi i emrave që janë emrat të caktuar të Allahut, xhel-le shanuhu, si: al-Ahad (Një dhe i Vetmi, Unik në Zotimin e tij, emrat dhe atributet, dhe e Drejta e tij për adhurim. Një, që do të thotë pa shok, pa ndihmës, pa rival dhe pa ndonjë gjë të ngjashme me Të), er-Rahman (Më i Mëshirshmi) dhe el-Halik (Krijuesi).

3. Nga emrat e ndaluar për djemt dhe vajzat tona sidomos ato të jo-muslimanëve, si: George, David, Michael, Joseph, Diana, Jaclyn, etj., pasi që përdorimi i këtyre emrave shkakton  herët apo vonë  dashuri ndaj tyre ose ndjenja të afërsisë me to dhe imitimi i tyre në sjelljet dhe zakonet e tyre, që ne  muslimanët  jemi të ndaluar të imitojmë jo-muslimanët dhe të kemi dashuri ndaj tyre si dhe lidhje shoqërore (miqësore)

4. Nga emrat prej të cilave duhet të largohemi janë emrat e tiranëve dhe despotëve si: Fir'aun (Faraoni), Karun, Ebu Xhehl dhe të ngjashmit e tyre, poashtu edhe emrat e udhëheqësve të kufrit dhe kryesuesve të ateizmit siç është Marks, Lenin dhe kështu me rradhë, pasi përdorimi i këtyre emrave do të thotë se një person ka qenë i kënaqur me veprimet e tyre, dhe do të thoshte imitim të tyre, dhe dashuri ndaj sistemeve të tyre të mendimit  dhe e gjithë kjo është e ndaluar.

Emrat që janë të refuzuar në Islam ose të refuzuar për shkak të sjelljeve dhe shijes së mirë: 

1. Dhënia e emrave që kanë për qëllim të tregojnë shërbim Allahut Xh.Sh. por që nuk dihet se janë nga emrat e përsosur të Allahut, xhel-le shanuhu si 'Abdul-Mevxhud, Abdul-Maksud dhe 'Abdus-Settar. Kjo për shkak se asgjë nuk mund të pohohet si një nga emrat e Allahut, xhel-le shanuhu, pa ndonjë tekst autentik, dhe këto emra nuk kënaqin këtë sepse ato janë attribute dhe informata, dhe kështu duhet të druajmë se në këtë mënyrë ne mund ti japim Allahut, xhel-le shanuhu, emra që as Ai e as i Dërguari i Tij, alejhis-selam, nuk i kanë përdorë për Të.

2. Nga këto emra janë emrat që mbajnë domethënie të pesimizmit, ose karakteristika të fajit, që nuk do të pëlqehen ose shkaktojnë averzion ose madje edhe poseduesin e atij emri të ndjehet i degraduar, i nënçmuar dhe në këtë mënyrë do të vriste personalitetin e tij  si Harb (luftë), Himar (gomar), dhe Kelb (qen)  dhe të ngjashmit më to, që zakonisht përdoren si emra nga njerëzit e shkretirës ose fshatrave.

3. Për shkak të sjelljes së mirë duhet të shmangemi nga emrat që janë sugjerues ose ofendojnë kuptimin e turpit të një personi  si: Hujam (i dashuruari), Nahid (vajza e re me gjinj të mëdhenj)!, Visal (union seksual), Gada (grua e re delikate), Fatin (joshëse), Fitne (tunduese), Shadije (këngëtare) dhe emra me domethënie të ngjashme.

Pra, babatë dhe nënat duhet të jenë të vetëdishëm për dhënien e këtyre emrave fëmijëve të tyre  pasi që ato janë emra që kryesisht mbahen nga aktoret e shashtisura filmike dhe vallëtaret, dhe se përdorimi i këtyre emrave mund të jetë rrezik për personalitetin e fëmiës dhe shoqërisë  pasi që ai do të rritet si i ngjitur për ta së bashku me domethënien që e kanë dhe për personat famëkëqinj që i mbajnë ato emra. Atëherë, kjo mund ti çojë ata të imitojnë ata njerëz dhe të pasojnë rrugën e tyre, ngadalë duke e humbur personalitetin e tyre Islam, Allahut, xhel-le shanuhu, i kthehemi për ndihmë.

4. Poashtu nuk është mirë të jepen emra që përmbajnë deklarata të virtyteve të personit, si: Berra (i virtytshëm) dhe emrat e ngjashëm  për shkak të kësaj domethënie Muhammedi, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, e ndryshoi emrin e njërës nga grave të tij nga Berra në Zejneb.

5. Emrat e melekëve, sidomos nëse ato përdoren për femrat  siç është Melik pasi nga kjo duhet të druhet se përfshin imitim të paganëve që engjujve u jepnin emra femërore. Por, sa i përket përdorimit të atyre emrave (emrat e melaqeve sh.r.) për meshkujt  atëherë kjo nuk pëlqehet (mekruh) nga Imam Malik-u, por lejohet nga një grup i dijetarëve, pasi hadithi që e ndalon këtë gjë nuk është autentik.

6. Njëjtë nuk pëlqehet të bëhet emërimi me emra të sureve të Kuranit siç është: Taha, Jasin dhe emrat e sureve tjera. Kjo është thënie e Imam Malik-ut. Ibnul Kajjim poashtu ka thënë: Thënia për njerëzit e zakonshëm se Jasin dhe Taha janë nga emrat e Pejgamberit, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, nuk është e drejtë, nuk ekziston ndonjë Hadith autentik rreth kësaj

7. Nuk pëlqehet të jepen emra si 'Jesaar' (i lehtësuar), 'Rebah' (përfitim), 'Naxhi' (i suksesshëm), 'Efleh' (i përparuar), 'Ja'la' (i ngritur)' dhe Bereqe' (i bekuar) pasi që Muhammedi, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, e ka ndaluar këtë me thënien e tij: Mos e quani djalin tuaj Jesaar, as Rebah, as Naxhi, as Eflah, pasi do të thoni: A është ai atjë? Kështu do të thuhet: Jo. Vërtetë ato janë katër, pra mos më atribuoni më shumë. (Transmetojnë Muslimi, Ebu Davudi dhe Et-Tirmidhi). Ndalesa për Ja'la dhe Bereqe paraqitet në një hadith tjetër të transmetuar nga Muslimi.


Ndryshimi i emrave të ndaluar:


Muhammedi, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, i ka dashur emrat që kanë qenë të mirë për tu shqiptuar dhe kanë pasur domethënie të mirë, ndërsa i ka urrejtur emrat e tjerë, i ka ndaluar dhe i ka ndryshuar. Nga emrat që Muhammedi, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, i ka ndryshuar janë:

- 'Aasije (mosbindëse)  këtë emër ai e ka ndryshuar në Xhemile (e bukur dhe e mirë) (Trasmetojnë Muslimi dhe Ebu Davudi)

- Hazn (i ashpër) në Sahl (i butë). (Transmetojnë Buhari dhe Ebu Davudi)

- Berra (grua e virtytshme) në Zejneb (Transmeton Muslimi)

- Es-Surm (ndarje/i ndarë) në Sa'eed (i gëzuar, i lumtur) (Transmeton Buhari)

- Esrem (i prerë) në Zur'aa (farë e mbjellur) (Transmeton Ebu Davudi)

- Xheth-thame (joaktiv/e) në Husane (i/e mirë dhe i/e bukur) (Transmeton Hakimi)

- Shihab (Zjarr) në Hisham (Transmeton Buhari)

- Harb (Luftë) në Silm (paqe) (Transmeton Ebu Davudi)

- Benuz-Zina (djem të paligjshëm) në Benu-Rishde (djem të martesës ligjore) (Transmetuar nga Ebu Davudi).


Dr. Bilal Philips 

Marrë nga: IslamWeb

----------


## Klevis2000

*5. E drejta e fëmijëve ne Islam*

Për fëmijët ekzistojnë të drejta tek baballarët e tyre si:

1. Zgjedhja e nënës së tij, pra zgjedhja e gruas së mirë.

2. Zgjedhja e emrit të bukur si: Abdullah, Enes, Muhamed, Ahmed etj, përarsye se këta janë emrat më të bukur ashtu siç është transmetuar në hadithin e Pejgamberit a.s..

Për vajzat e tij duhet poashtu zgjedhja e emrave të bukur që kanë kuptim të mirë, por nuk janë emrat më të bukur emrat e grave të Pejgamberit a.s., apo sahabijeve (bashkëkohësve) të ndëruara.


3. Prerja e flokëve femijes në ditën e gjashtë, e nëse nuk ka mundësi ta bëjë këtë në ditën e gjashtë atëherë e vepron këtë në ditën e shtatë.

4. Këndimi i ezanit në veshin e tij pas lindjes.

5. Synetimi

6 Prerja kurbanit per falenderim ndaj Zotit per femijen qe te dha.

7. Edukimi fetarë i tij, mësimi i Kuranit, synetit të pejgamberit a.s. dhe mësimi i kushteve Islame dhe diturive shkencore.

----------

